# Strobe light question



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I'm in the process of getting a light and am wondering about strobe lights. It seems that many have a very low wattage light and some have a higher wattage but still not as high as rotator lights. What do you guys feel is the minimal wattage I could go with and still be safely visible? Thanks, Nick.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

That will depends on what color filter your strobe will be using. Amber filters more light than clear. Green filters more light than amber. Blue filters more light than green. Red filters more light than blue. I don't remember the number exactly but it is the best to what I remember. This is the % of light that the color filters. 

Clear - 0%
Amber - 15%
Green - 25%
Blue - 35%
Red - 45% 

With clear I would recommend at least 15 watts. With amber, green, blue I would recommend at least 20 watts. With red I would recommend at least 25 watts. 

Since you probably are looking for warning lights for snowplowing, the amber is the color to use in the U.S. but blue in Canada. So I would recommend you to use at least 20 watts per strobe for amber.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I just put a 2022 whelen on my machine and it eorks great bright and plenty of visability.
What kind of light or light bar are you looking for?Rotators are good but strobes can give you brighter at less wattage.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

A couple sites with a good selection of lights:Gall's 
AW Direct


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

i would go with a 15-22 watt strobe if your looking for amber colored. I have a 60 watt supply for hideaways on my truck and the fronts are bright enough, however the rears are red and not as pronounced during the day. Whelen makes the superstrobe which is a 30 watt, but also is costly. 

I also use a federal signal highlighter, which is extremely bright, day and night. However its a halogen 2 bulb model, uses more juice, but worth it. You can also have this model delivered for less than $100.


----------



## ultimate lawns (Aug 28, 2002)

hey,
right now im running highlighter on my trucks and work awsome at a cheap price they sell for. but moving up to a mx7000 lightbar.
i like strobes but they are more money. i personally like the super strobe from whelen. expensive they are! and the phase 2 from federal signal. but those strobe beacons look good really just mounted on a dump truck with the mounting plate. ill list you a bunch of diffrent sites to go too.

www.sirennet.com
www.awdirect.com
www.elightbarsforum.org "emergency lighting forums"
www.publicworks.cc
www.emergencylightinginc.com
www.lightbars.net
www.adamsonindustries.com
www.911lighting.com
www.westchatham.com
www.truckerslighthouse.com
www.fire-ems.net thanks, ultimate lawns & more


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

After reading the thread on high output alternators, I'm considering using stobe warning lights on my flatbed to lighten the current load while plowing and have a few questions of my own.

I think a 6 outlet power pak is what I need, 2 beacons mounted on either side of the headache rack, one flush mount on each rear side corner for backing into traffic, and 2 grill lights for fire dept. use. Can each pair of lights be switched on and off individually?

Whelen has always been on the forefront of strobe technology, and seems to be the most widely used in public service, at least in these parts. I've noted the Conn. State Troopers lights are clearly visible in daylight, does anyone know what wattage they are running?

And finally, would a competitors light head work with a Whelen power supply if the right connectors were used?


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Pelican - Yes, most strobe power supply have separate circuit for each pair of heads. They can be turned on individually. 6 outlet power supply should work good for you. Usually the 6 outlet supply have only four heads connected to it because of wattage. If you get a 90 watts pak, then you will be getting 22.5 watts through each head which is plenty. 

Regular strobe flat plugs with three pins can fit in most strobe paks manufacturers. They are used almost everywhere. But some of them make an optional waterproof plug which have a triagle shape. I never see them in person but it would be ideal for wet location, or plugging in the strobes on your trailer to the rear of your truck.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Wouldn't the wattage be total watts/number of outlets, or in your example, 90/6=15 watts? I thought they might measure them similar to stereo equipment where the outlet would be comparitive to a stereo channel. This is a new area to me.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Pelican, the wattage you will be getting through each head depends on how many watts the power supply pak can supply and how many heads you are connecting to the pak. Suppose you have 90 watts 6 heads pak and you connected only 4 heads, you will get 22.5 watts through each head (90/4= 22.5). If you connect 6 heads to the same pak, you will get 15 watts through each head (90/6= 15). Now, you may wonder what happen if you connect only two heads to the same pak. That would be 45 watts through each head and mostly likely blow the strobe tube. BUT I know some manufacturers make some models that have power reduction safety feature. It safely reduce the total output wattage. For example, if you have 4 heads connected to the same pak, which is two pairs in a separate circuit each. Suppose you switched only one switch but leave the other switch off, that would cause the pak to supply 45 watts through each head. That is when the safety feature comes to work. It automatically reduce the power itself.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

the strobe i use came from northern tool. magnetic mount so you can remove in the summer months. plugs into cig lighter and only draws 2 amps. very bright and works great.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/...TOS=on&TEST=Y&productId=19163&categoryId=1459


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I think Pelican is looking for a compltete light package. The magnet mount top lights are great for general warning but for a dedicated work truck it is good to also have lights at differing heights to get attention of people at different angles.


----------



## WHITE=GREEN (Jan 14, 2001)

sorry i must have misunderstood the topic. i was responding to oldmankent, whom started the topic, and thought he was asking for info on strobe lights in general.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

No you weren't wrong. I was just referring to the most current topic. Nothing wrong with putting you 2 cents in.


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

We have been using ABLE-2 power supplies, you can find them at
Southwest Public Safety.

The advantage is that you can have any combination of strobes on, as well as change different flash patterns. For example you could have just front, or just rears on or both, or all depending on how many strobe head unit you have. Then, you can also switch between four flash patterns, dual flash,quad flash, or a mega flash that flash at an incredible flash per minute rate.

I have that wired to the back-up lights, so when you start
backing every strobe turned on starts the mega flash, and then 
return to the normal flash when out of reverse.

Money wise they are even cheaper than Whelen. Have used the same powerhead in my other work cars for over a year with no problems.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks guys, I may go with a 4 head unit and put LEDs on the rear corners in the interest of limited funds. These strobe setups can get pricey in a hurry, but if it prevents an electrical breakdown, worth it. The blue LEDs for fire service are pretty high
too.

THREE W, do you know of a link where I can see these Able-2 products?


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

Pelican, sorrry it took so long to return your question, I deal with
Southwest Public Safety Supply, if you search for that name it will come up using most search engines. They have most thing in stock, some of the newer items are back logged, but only 4-5 days or so.

If you can't find it let me know, I will get the address...


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks. After posting before, I tried the obvious and it worked, a lot of possibilities to choose from.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Strobe lights*

I have seen many pickups with white strobes incorporated within the front and rear lenses of their pickups . Are they adding a flasher to their factory lights or or they adding a complete strobe system . where would I get such light kit


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Those are called "Hide aways" and are available at any of the links listed above.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

For those who are have or are using hideaways. How would you rate their performance. I am thinking of just getting the hideaways for this upcoming snow season. Then buy a nice rack set up for next. 

Thanks CGB


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I love my hide aways. I use them alone, I have clear strobes front and rear in the backup and front turn signa on my '03 Ram. I have 2 spare outlets and was thinking of adding two amber strobes in the cargo lamp above the sliding rear window. My only fear is that they would reflect back in the glass off of my liquid deicer tank & pump set-up. 

Does anyone know where to find the laws on strobe light use (for Indiana)?


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Try www.state.in.us

and see what you can find.

-John


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*hideaways*

Anybody know if hideaways are legal in Massachusetts?


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I couldnt find the info there.... I found info on volenteer firemen, school buses and construction road signs.... but nothing for snowremoval or buisiness use of strobes.

I had a cop give me a hard time last winter because he said people would think I was an emergency vehicle and pull out of my way.... I said "I thought that was the idea.... to keep them away from me! He told me to keep them off unless I am plowing in a private lot.... I asked if there was any laws about strobe warning lights, He said I am sure there are but I don't really know.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Bwhite I use mine while plowing and transporting the plow and have never been given a second look by any of the police in this area. That doesn't mean that they are legal but it probably isn't worth the time and effort to pull over and tag all the trucks using them.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

ceaman,

The laws for strobe lights in Indiana is simple, you can't have them on if you are driving on the road, unless you are an emergency vehicle. If you are parked, or in a private lot, they are o.k. to have on, but not on a public roadway. I don't think that if you are using them in your course of business (i.e. plowing snow from lots and end up in the road) any local cop will give you any problems. I would check with your local and county police department, and see what they suggest. 

John


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

I guess the same will hold true for IL. I am still going to purchase a set. Reading over all the comments it sounds like they work well. 

CGB


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I believe you will find in most states the only color permitted to flash to the front is amber, so to be legal you're limited to using your parking lights.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

*More questions:*

I've been researching power supplies since my last post, I think I've narrowed my selection down to Whelen's CSP690 and SoundOff's Galileo ETG690. Both are 6 outlet, 90 watt units, and are the same price.

The whelen specs show 2x4 switching, I'm not quite sure what that means. It comes with 9 different flash patterns and a 2 year warranty.

The SoundOff unit has 12 flash patterns and a 5 year warranty, I can't locate switching information. Has anyone heard of SoundOff?

I want the ability to run each pair of lights individually, will this 2x4 switching get me that? I've had trouble navigating both Whelen's and SoundOff's websites to find these answers.

I also want to mount beacons on the headache rack of the flat bed, which dumps. Can these harnesses be put in series to make extra length, or can they be spliced somehow? I've seen them on the cab protector of DOT trucks, there must be a way to do this.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Pelican I have that same power supply from whelen It works very well.The 2x4 switching is just that, you can put 2 strobes or the other four on sepertaly so either 2 or four strobes on or all of them.I thought that it ment you can switch 2x2x2 but i was mistaken.If you do a search on ebay under strobe lights or maybe snow still has the guys ebay store address where you can get it. For like $249 you get four clear hidaways wire and a switch plus $10 for shipping i don't know what your gonna pay for just the power supply but it must be about the same if not more.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

typically the strobe packages come with a 15' cable to connect the strobes to the supply. depending on the company and distributor longer (30') lengths are available. With the whelen system I have, it has the amp connectors and the cable itself is a red, black and white 16? guage wire, with a fourth spiraling wire, which can be connected(grounded) to help reduce interference, probably more for emergency vehicles with radios, etc.

I also have seen the whelen cps 690 and think that is most likely the most economical way to go. right now i have a 660 and the front turn signals (amber) are bright enough, however I wish the rears (which are red lenses (ford)) would be brighter during the day.


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

I am thinking of purchasing the Federal Signal Highlighter, magnetic mount. Anyone ever have problems with the light being blown off when running between jobs? I plan on removing it when not plowing - If the plow if off, the light gets removed too.

How about scratching the surface of the truck cab, any problems?


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I used the Whelen version of that light last year, I didn't have any problem with it coming off, but it left four circles of surface rust on the roof where the magnets were.


----------



## ultimate lawns (Aug 28, 2002)

I have highlighters myself i use. Great light. Bright! If you parchase the light witha magnet mount, you will also
recieve 4 black round sticker. Those are for preventing rust or marks on the top of your vehicle. You just stick em right on the magnet. You can get them at www.sirennet.com for under 110.00
with fast speed rotators.
thanks!

http://hometown.aol.com/whippo89/page2.html -my page

If eneyone needs emergency lighting info or need to locate ANY
emergency lighting web site, I know eney website you are looking for!
thanks


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

I use the clear vinyl tape on top of my truck, to prevent damage from the magnets. You can find it from any good body shop suppy.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

I've had the highlighter at 65mph no probs & I'm sure it could take a lot more. Bought it from someone on here, EXTREMELY bright where I will have to turn it off at many drives not to disturb customers even more. The fast rotors are FAST.

Mag mount is great for when I have the occasional need to use parking garages. I wired it into the Aux light switch using a simple 2 pin trailer light connector for easy removal.

Looks like I may get to test it out tomarrow afternoon.


----------



## long0 (Jul 11, 2002)

Just got mine mounted last week. Forgot to take if off the other day on the way to Denver. I averaged about 80-85mph, no problems. The little two wire connector Grass was talking about is the way to go.


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

Thanks for all of the advice!

Looks good, but I don't think I have an auxillary switch in my cab. I have a '03 F350. Are you talking about the dome light switch? Do you have an actual separate switch for the cargo light?

I could remove the bulb in the cab and use it I believe. As I think about it, I am leaning towards that. When I get the unit I will have to decide.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Edrenckh, they're talking about (hak, hak) Chevys


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Whelan strobe bar. 52" fits nice on large trucks. Has many available options such as flood lights ft & rear, halogen flashers, and 4 different strobe patterns switchable in the cab. Around $700, but we have four of them in use for years. Never replaced a power supply or strobe tube yet.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Ive got a question related to strobes: what is used to make one flash twice? i know how a single flash strobe works, but cant figure out what is needed to make it a double flash strobe.


----------



## ultimate lawns (Aug 28, 2002)

On a edge lightbar, i dont think you can change the flash pattern with a switch. You would have to remove the lense and do something to the power supplie. But you could change a flash pattern with a beacon or any kind of strobe light heads,hide away
strobes or with a beacon. I think they have to be remote strobes though and not self contained i think.










Looks like this,

ultimate lawns and more,


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Hey Ultimate, on the newer Whelen edge bars you can change the flash pattern by applying voltage to 3 different wires. In one position it will actually sequence between all the avaible patterns. ( Random, Comet ,Double flash ). To answer the other question, double flash is a function of the power supplies. If it only flashes once per cycle, thats all you get. Some of the less expensive strobes do that. Try a Whelen strobe, its more expensive, but you will be amazed at the intensity of the light. At night, there is a switch that cuts the light output roughly in half.:waving:


----------



## ultimate lawns (Aug 28, 2002)

Ok, thanks


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

I just received my Federal Signal Highlighter Mini Bar. The magnetic mount is actually rubber coated magnets in a suction cup like thing. Shouldn't scratch at all. The 175 FPM rotator was $116.74 delivered through www.sirennet.com. Even had to put them on last night just to try em out!

Plenty bright, removable. The directions say to not drive with them on, may blow off. Based upon others comments they should be OK while I am plowing and between jobs.

Thanks for everyone's advice.

Now if we just get some snow.....


----------

